# Blue Card Application



## AnirbanG (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello All,

I have a very basic question regarding German Blue Card Application.

Can I apply independently for a Blue card work visa once I get a concrete job offer in my hand or it's going to be my new employer who will initiate the visa proceedings?

Any answer on this will be highly appreciated.

Best regards,
Anirban


----------

